# Tru Hone "automatic" Knife Sharpeners???



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am wondering about Tru Hone knife sharpeners.  Would you take your knives to someone who used one of these?  It seems I did once before and was unimpressed.  I am considering to take my knives there or to just buy some stones. It is quite hard to find a good sharpener, either the edges don't hold or worse they take 1/16th of an inch off and that makes me really mad!  It's such a gamble taking my knives to people I don't know - maybe good, maybe all messed up.  

I am just about to throw down and get (another) set of stones but I'd really rather not.  I already have a nice set from all over the world including arkansas hard but they are in storage, I don't really have the time and I'd rather just pay someone, and 3 or 4 more stones is just more stuff for me to pack around from one end of the globe to the next and I have too much stuff already.  Not to mention it is pretty hard to find good stones.

What do you think?  Should I bite the bullet and buy the stones and spend all the time sharpening and pack the stones all over the place, or just take my knives to this Tru Hone guy?

CDF


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

If your knives are still decent just buy 2 stones to hold you over... 1000 grit and 3000 grit that work together well.

An aggressive 1k stone will be able to do minor flattening and thinning and a  fine 3k stone will get a decent polish.

The two offered in CKtG's popular kit would work well for quite some time.

Not much extra to carry and you won't have to risk your knives.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

That's good advice MichaelGA.  I am going to pick up the stones.  I guess it's a matter of sharpening one knife once in a while when it needs it rathe than sitting down to sharpen 12 knives after weeks or months of work. - UGH!!!

Thanks,

CDF


----------

